
Several senior HTC employees depart following HTC First disaster - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/05/several-senior-htc-employees-depart-following-htc-first-disaster/
======
ignostic
Why they thought they could launch their flagship at the same time Samsung did
is a mystery to me. The phones became available on my carrier in the same
week. It's a nice phone, but not shockingly different from the S4. Guess which
phone everyone was talking about?

